# Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue Inc. 501(c)3 Non-Profit



## ArkRescue

We are celebrating 10 years as a 501(c)3 Maryland Non-Profit and we need your help to continue helping homeless animals in Southern Maryland.

Your donation is 100% tax deductible:

PLEASE DONATE


----------



## Merlin99

ArkRescue said:


> We are celebrating 10 years as a 501(c)3 Maryland Non-Profit and we need your help to continue helping homeless animals in Southern Maryland.
> 
> Your donation is 100% tax deductible:
> 
> PLEASE DONATE
> 
> View attachment 166916


Haven’t seen you hear for a long time.


----------



## ArkRescue

Merlin99 said:


> Haven’t seen you hear for a long time.


Life has been crazy and although I have my phone on me 24/7, I don't have a computer in front of me constantly as I used to, so it got harder to keep up with chats on the computer. I have been teaching Technology classes for a public school system which is very demanding.


----------



## Merlin99

It’s nice to see some of the ghosts pop back in occasionally.


----------



## ArkRescue

ArkRescue said:


> Life has been crazy and although I have my phone on me 24/7, I don't have a computer in front of me constantly as I used to, so it got harder to keep up with chats on the computer. I have been teaching Technology classes for a public school system which is very demanding.


PS - After being laid off from my job of 25 1/2 years I had to work FT at half my prior FT pay plus add 2 PT jobs to make enough money to support myself and all the critters. I've been VERY busy the past 7 years believe me. Now it's time for me to exchange the FT job for a SS check but I'll have to expand my PT income to bridge the income gap.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

ArkRescue said:


> PS - After being laid off from my job of 25 1/2 years I had to work FT at half my prior FT pay plus add 2 PT jobs to make enough money to support myself and all the critters. I've been VERY busy the past 7 years believe me. Now it's time for me to exchange the FT job for a SS check but I'll have to expand my PT income to bridge the income gap.


SS? Had no idea you were that age.


----------



## ArkRescue

PeoplesElbow said:


> SS? Had no idea you were that age.


One can start collecting at 62.  The mathematics of "waiting to collect" means that you don't start to benefit from waiting until after 12 years and if I wait until I'm 68 or 70 to collect plus then have to live at least 12 years to start getting the EXTRA money, I could be dead by then.


----------



## Sneakers

ArkRescue said:


> One can start collecting at 62.  The mathematics of "waiting to collect" means that you don't start to benefit from waiting until after 12 years and if I wait until I'm 68 or 70 to collect plus then have to live at least 12 years to start getting the EXTRA money, I could be dead by then.


That's what a lot of smart people have done, myself included.  Take it early at a slightly reduced monthly, but it's yours to use now rather than wait.  The couple a dollars a month more you'd get if you wait until 'full retirement' age just isn't worth it.


----------



## PrchJrkr

That's what I'm shooting for, retiring at 62 and continuing to repair trolling motors as long as I can, with limited mower repair as a side bonus. It's not ideal, but I'll play the cards I've been dealt. At least my kids have put down roots here and I have a grandson to take fishing.


----------



## Sneakers

PrchJrkr said:


> That's what I'm shooting for, retiring at 62 and continuing to repair trolling motors as long as I can, with limited mower repair as a side bonus. It's not ideal, but I'll play the cards I've been dealt. At least my kids have put down roots here and I have a grandson to take fishing.


Just have to remember that once you start collecting SS before full retirement, you have a limit as to how much you can make on the side.


----------



## ontheriver

ArkRescue said:


> We are celebrating 10 years as a 501(c)3 Maryland Non-Profit and we need your help to continue helping homeless animals in Southern Maryland.
> 
> Your donation is 100% tax deductible:
> 
> PLEASE DONATE
> 
> View attachment 166916


I am giving you a shout out for my TWO loves.  Tajii in 2009 and Flea in 2020.  They are both perfect matches for me and I can't thank you enough for what you do.  Tajii is getting old now but still kicking.  Flea is young and full of pizz and vinegar and a perfect little boy.  

Please don't stop doing what you do.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sneakers said:


> Just have to remember that once you start collecting SS before full retirement, you have a limit as to how much you can make on the side.


I'm aware. I've worked with quite a few retirees who were only working to supplement their retirement. Despite being the only Authorized Minn Kota Service Center in MD, we don't have enough work for a full time tech. Even with the covid induced boating bonanza of the last couple of years, the trolling motor repair business isn't really booming. And there's a reason why they call side work, side work.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Sneakers said:


> Just have to remember that once you start collecting SS before full retirement, you have a limit as to how much you can make on the side.


I started taking it early when I turned 64 in March 2021. SSA monthly pays the cost of a debt consolidation loan I took out.
We racked up quite a bit while my Mrs. was out of work from August 1997 - August 2012. She was dealing with PTSD and other effects of her service connected disabilities. The debt has shrunk quite a lot in the past year and a half.


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> And there's a reason why they call side work, side work.





Side work is the best work ... until the Gov bans cash


----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> Side work is the best work ... until the Gov bans cash


I hope I don't see that in my lifetime, but if it does, I see food becoming a form of currency.


----------



## GURPS

PrchJrkr said:


> I see food becoming a form of currency.




yeah back to bartering ...


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> yeah back to bartering ...


Bartering has been a way of doing business here on the waterfront for as long as I've lived and worked on it. It has its limitations, of course, but its why I seldom have to pay anything for oysters, fish, crabs, pier work etc...   And beer...boxes of Corona routinely appear in my shop fridge, as if by magic. Locals know what the accepted form of currency is.


----------



## spr1975wshs

PrchJrkr said:


> I see food becoming a form of currency.


Home brew, too.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Gilligan said:


> Bartering has been a way of doing business here on the waterfront for as long as I've lived and worked on it. It has its limitations, of course, but its why I seldom have to pay anything for oysters, fish, crabs, pier work etc...   And beer...boxes of Corona routinely appear in my shop fridge, as if by magic. Locals know what the accepted form of currency is.



Pops always had a bucket of oysters in the well house. Crabs were plentiful in the summer from repairs made throughout the year. 

About that Corona. People are just trying to get rid of it before it eats through the bottle and makes a mess.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> About that Corona. People are just trying to get rid of it before it eats through the bottle and makes a mess.


----------



## ArkRescue

Sneakers said:


> That's what a lot of smart people have done, myself included.  Take it early at a slightly reduced monthly, but it's yours to use now rather than wait.  The couple a dollars a month more you'd get if you wait until 'full retirement' age just isn't worth it.


After my Math Major co-worker did the calculations to figure it all out, I was like hmmmm it doesn't make ANY sense at all to wait.  You can make up to a limit in extra income before for your SS benefits are reduced and then they are reduced by $1 for every $2 over the limit you earn.  In 2023 the earning limit is supposed to be raised from the current $19k to $23k. Meaning that I can continue to work half the year (public school pay) before my SS benefits are reduced, thereby giving me the extra money I need to pay down my credit card debt.


----------



## Sneakers

My retirement was kind of unique.  I retired early at 59 (best move ever....).  I had a choice of how I wanted to schedule my retirement benefits thru my employer.  I opted for a plan that gave me elevated pension until age 62, at which time I had to start collecting SS.  Then my pension was reduced by the amount of my SS benefit, so no change in income.  In the end, that gave me the best income profile before I started getting a disbursement from my IRA.


----------



## ArkRescue

ontheriver said:


> I am giving you a shout out for my TWO loves.  Tajii in 2009 and Flea in 2020.  They are both perfect matches for me and I can't thank you enough for what you do.  Tajii is getting old now but still kicking.  Flea is young and full of pizz and vinegar and a perfect little boy.
> 
> Please don't stop doing what you do.


I am currently in contact with the Tri-County Shelter about any special cases they may need to put in rescue to avoid euthanasia, but I am also looking for a female beagle for my Mom, and I can add any other critters to the list for others who are open to saving a life.  I get so excited when I can pick up a critter from the shelter or help someone who goes there to adopt from the shelter directly.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

ArkRescue said:


> One can start collecting at 62.  The mathematics of "waiting to collect" means that you don't start to benefit from waiting until after 12 years and if I wait until I'm 68 or 70 to collect plus then have to live at least 12 years to start getting the EXTRA money, I could be dead by then.


I'm taking it ASAP, my dad died at 55. I also figure once I'm getting it then it's less likely they make cuts to it. 

I'm 48, I was thinking you was close to that.


----------



## ArkRescue

PeoplesElbow said:


> I'm taking it ASAP, my dad died at 55. I also figure once I'm getting it then it's less likely they make cuts to it.
> 
> I'm 48, I was thinking you was close to that.


oh sure I'm close to 48 yeah uh huh NOT ...... this picture of me was actually taken a few years ago during a cold day when I had on a black hoodie.  It turned out to be a decent picture of me.  I started working at age 16 and have worked continuously since then. I usually worked more than 1 job also, like now I have 3 jobs plus the animal rescue which makes me a very busy person.  I want to be less busy in 2023 so I am going to trade my FT job for a SS retirement check.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

ArkRescue said:


> oh sure I'm close to 48 yeah uh huh NOT ...... this picture of me was actually taken a few years ago during a cold day when I had on a black hoodie.  It turned out to be a decent picture of me.  I started working at age 16 and have worked continuously since then. I usually worked more than 1 job also, like now I have 3 jobs plus the animal rescue which makes me a very busy person.  I want to be less busy in 2023 so I am going to trade my FT job for a SS retirement check.


That's a recent pic? Wow


----------



## ontheriver

PeoplesElbow said:


> That's a recent pic? Wow


IKR.  Pretty lady


----------



## my-thyme

ArkRescue said:


> I am currently in contact with the Tri-County Shelter about any special cases they may need to put in rescue to avoid euthanasia, but I am also looking for a female beagle for my Mom, and I can add any other critters to the list for others who are open to saving a life.  I get so excited when I can pick up a critter from the shelter or help someone who goes there to adopt from the shelter directly.


I had a Great Pyrenees/St Bernard mix, got her at 6 months, had to let her go on at 11 yrs. Best dog we ever had.


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



ArkRescue said:


> We are celebrating 10 years as a 501(c)3 Maryland Non-Profit and we need your help to continue helping homeless animals in Southern Maryland.
> 
> Your donation is 100% tax deductible:
> 
> PLEASE DONATE
> 
> View attachment 166916


Do you have a website showing your available animals?


----------



## ArkRescue

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Do you have a website showing your available animals?


No we had to give up our domain when I was laid off since I had no money to continue it. We have a free  Wix site but it's hard to figure out so I never got beyond the initial setup and have not had time to work on learning the ins/outs to update it. Even the donate link stopped working.









						Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue
					

Lisa's Ark is an all-volunteer rescue that assists in finding homes for a variety of critters, big and small. We also save pets from the shelter that would othe




					lisaarkrescue.wixsite.com


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



ArkRescue said:


> No we had to give up our domain when I was laid off since I had no money to continue it. We have a free  Wix site but it's hard to figure out so I never got beyond the initial setup and have not had time to work on learning the ins/outs to update it. Even the donate link stopped working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue
> 
> 
> Lisa's Ark is an all-volunteer rescue that assists in finding homes for a variety of critters, big and small. We also save pets from the shelter that would othe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaarkrescue.wixsite.com


Looking for a black lab if'in you have some, or know where to get one.


----------



## stgislander

ArkRescue said:


> No we had to give up our domain when I was laid off since I had no money to continue it. We have a free  Wix site but it's hard to figure out so I never got beyond the initial setup and have not had time to work on learning the ins/outs to update it. Even the donate link stopped working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue
> 
> 
> Lisa's Ark is an all-volunteer rescue that assists in finding homes for a variety of critters, big and small. We also save pets from the shelter that would othe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaarkrescue.wixsite.com


What about Facebook?  Seems small businesses/organizations are getting away from websites and going the Facebook route.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

May I donate my cat, please? :kitty:


----------



## spr1975wshs

stgislander said:


> What about Facebook?  Seems small businesses/organizations are getting away from websites and going the Facebook route.


The rescues I support from time to time do have FB pages.


----------



## ArkRescue

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Looking for a black lab if'in you have some, or know where to get one.





stgislander said:


> What about Facebook?  Seems small businesses/organizations are getting away from websites and going the Facebook route.


Yes I setup a FB page but have not had time to learn much about using it to setup photo galleries and donation links etc. I am hoping if I trade the FT job for a SS check that I can spend time learning the ropes to improve the rescue's online presence:  /LisasCritterRescue/


----------



## ArkRescue

jrt_ms1995 said:


> May I donate my cat, please? :kitty:


Sure there is a $250 Donation to the rescue required for each cat we accept to cover vet expenses, food, and supplies. Some cats that we accepted were never adopted and lived the rest of their lives in foster care with limited human interaction which is so sad.


----------



## ArkRescue

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Looking for a black lab if'in you have some, or know where to get one.


whoops forgot to say that I posted to my rescue contacts to see if anyone has a black lab available and will let you know.


----------



## ArkRescue

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> 
> Looking for a black lab if'in you have some, or know where to get one.


This rescue says they have a black lab available:









						Lu's Labs - Labrador Retriever Rescue
					

A 501(c)3 non-profit, foster-based rescue for labrador retrievers and lab mixes




					www.luslabs.org


----------



## DoWhat

ArkRescue said:


> This rescue says they have a black lab available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lu's Labs - Labrador Retriever Rescue
> 
> 
> A 501(c)3 non-profit, foster-based rescue for labrador retrievers and lab mixes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.luslabs.org


I wish you didn't post this info.
I miss my labs.
I want another one, but I am not sure if I can handle the responsibilities.


----------



## Merlin99

DoWhat said:


> I wish you didn't post this info.
> I miss my labs.
> I want another one, but I am not sure if I can handle the responsibilities.


My worry these days is that they’ll outlast me.


----------



## DoWhat

Merlin99 said:


> My worry these days is that they’ll outlast me.


I would like them to outlive me, then to experience another loved one pass.
One of the hardest things to do in life is to put down a loved pet (my opinion).


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...



ArkRescue said:


> This rescue says they have a black lab available:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lu's Labs - Labrador Retriever Rescue
> 
> 
> A 501(c)3 non-profit, foster-based rescue for labrador retrievers and lab mixes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.luslabs.org


Awesome sauce. Thank you. Perusing the candidates.


----------



## ArkRescue

DoWhat said:


> I wish you didn't post this info.
> I miss my labs.
> I want another one, but I am not sure if I can handle the responsibilities.


Sure you can and the love you get from a dog is worth anything extra you do for them.


----------



## phreddyp

ArkRescue said:


> After my Math Major co-worker did the calculations to figure it all out, I was like hmmmm it doesn't make ANY sense at all to wait.  You can make up to a limit in extra income before for your SS benefits are reduced and then they are reduced by $1 for every $2 over the limit you earn.  In 2023 the earning limit is supposed to be raised from the current $19k to $23k. Meaning that I can continue to work half the year (public school pay) before my SS benefits are reduced, thereby giving me the extra money I need to pay down my credit card debt.


What are you doing about healthcare, that was my biggest problem retiring early.


----------



## ArkRescue

phreddyp said:


> What are you doing about healthcare, that was my biggest problem retiring early.


The Healthcare Marketplace online offers option based on income so I don't expect it to cost that much?


----------



## phreddyp

ArkRescue said:


> The Healthcare Marketplace online offers option based on income so I don't expect it to cost that much?


I would definitely check before you jump!


----------



## ArkRescue

phreddyp said:


> I would definitely check before you jump!


for sure since I am on some maintenance RX's however the cost is pretty minimal on all but 1 of them


----------

